# '08 Subject Assignment - SPEED - Due Aug 15th



## MissMia

Theme: SPEED

I feel the need... the need for speed! 


Please post new photos for this assignment only. Everyone is encouraged to participate!


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## Pugs

Well, that was fast!  

Get it?  That was fast... see fast meaning speed... meaning posting speed... not meaning photo subject... fast... you know... so like... punny... yeah... uh... okay... I'll shut up now...


----------



## AdrianBetti

Pugs said:


> Well, that was fast!
> 
> Get it? That was fast... see fast meaning speed... meaning posting speed... not meaning photo subject... fast... you know... so like... punny... yeah... uh... okay... I'll shut up now...


 
I'm one with the theme.


----------



## YoungPic




----------



## AdrianBetti

Ooh nice. I think I have some GT3 photos, hangon.


----------



## AdrianBetti




----------



## SneakyMike




----------



## AdrianBetti

What BMW is that? X3?


----------



## icassell

Now *THIS* is speed!


----------



## Crazydad

Beautiful picture icassell!

Here's some foot speed (Nike ad unintentional...). 

Didn't quite have the shutter speed fast enough for what I wanted, I thought 1/2000 would be fast enough. Trying again tomorrow at 1\4000.


----------



## SneakyMike

AdrianBetti said:


> What BMW is that? X3?



First picture is a '08 e93 M3, AWESOME car :hail:

Second picture is a '02 e46 325i


----------



## themaze76

Caught this one last weekend...I need a longer zoom But I love the tires in this shot.


----------



## rsherrill87




----------



## Hawaii Five-O

icassell said:


> Now *THIS* is speed!



What are those kids running from?


----------



## icassell

C677T said:


> What are those kids running from?



the monster in the woods 


Actually, this was at Valley Forge and they had to work out their energy as they had been riding in the car for some time ...


----------



## Big Bully

Hmm I know I have some speed photos somewhere!


----------



## Pugs

From the Roller Derby I attended Saturday evening:







Feedback, thoughts, criticism always appreciated.


----------



## Big Bully




----------



## MissMia

Great creativity everyone!


----------



## Pugs

Big Bully said:


>


 
Meg,

My first thought was "raw power" when I saw this one! Awesome!


----------



## Big Bully

Pugs said:


> Meg,
> 
> My first thought was "raw power" when I saw this one! Awesome!


 


Thanks Pugs!


----------



## dklod

I know this is blurry, but anyone who has tried to shoot a top fuel dragster will know that the earth moves, the atmosphere shakes and without ear plugs, its impossible to stay still.


----------



## Big Bully

dklod!! Talk about unadultorated power!! OOOH BABY!!! I may be a dork here but that there is sexy!


----------



## dklod

Big Bully said:


> dklod!! Talk about unadultorated power!! OOOH BABY!!! I may be a dork here but that there is sexy!


 
Are you referring to the top fueler?? I totally agree. I've been to a few Nascar races, and the noise and brut power of one top fueler is bigger than 43 cup cars at 200mph. For those that have not seen one, that blurry image is exactly what happens to your vision. Your eyes literaly shake in your head. Its actually frightening. I love it.


----------



## Dmitri

I didn't feel the need for speed, but this deer sure did!


----------



## sburatorul

i didn't feel the need for speed(i was walking  ) but the driver in this sure did. it all happened in a matter of seconds, he got off the road and on to the pavement in the square and started skidding , thank god my camera has a really short delay at start up.


----------



## K_Pugh

Great feel of Speed in a lot of these. I can't match the 'feel' though here's a few i haven't posted yet.

1.





2.





3.


----------



## sburatorul

to bad this assignment ends on 15 cause on 22-24 i'll be attending Bucharest Ring Challenge  lots of speed right there. and for a funny fact it takes place around the square that the photo with the mustang was shot ( Constitution Square)


----------



## Big Bully

K_Pugh said:


> Great feel of Speed in a lot of these. I can't match the 'feel' though here's a few i haven't posted yet.
> 
> 1.


 

I am loving this car and how you captured the water spray! Good job!




sburatorul said:


> to bad this assignment ends on 15 cause on 22-24 i'll be attending Bucharest Ring Challenge  lots of speed right there. and for a funny fact it takes place around the square that the photo with the mustang was shot ( Constitution Square)


 
You can post after the 15th. The only reason for the date is to let people know when we are starting a new assignment.


----------



## bdv1973

Was is Savannah, GA this past weekend and the Coast Gaurd were on manuvers in the River. I was able to catch this sequence.


----------



## sburatorul

Big Bully said:


> I am loving this car and how you captured the water spray! Good job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can post after the 15th. The only reason for the date is to let people know when we are starting a new assignment.



i like that one too but i cant see the speed in it... i mean i don't see any driver in the car (maybe there is and i don't see him) and the wheels are static... it would have worked better with a slower shutter and panning

and i will post some pictures if i get any decent ones at the FIA GT event


----------



## sburatorul

bdv1973 said:


> Was is Savannah, GA this past weekend and the Coast Gaurd were on manuvers in the River. I was able to catch this sequence.



could you post some exif data of these? i'm curios what shutter you used to capture static blades.


----------



## bdv1973

To be honest with you when I took these photos I had owned the camera for a little over 24 hours. I had my 18-55mm lens on and I had the camera set to the Automatic speed setting. I have a Canon XSI. I was just happy I was able to catch this. I wish I knew more to help you out.


----------



## sburatorul

you can still read the exif data. the easiest way is to right click the pic> properties> summary> advanced. i can see you shot this at 1/1000 shutter, f11 at 400 iso and 55mm


----------



## K_Pugh

sburatorul said:


> i like that one too but i cant see the speed in it... i mean i don't see any driver in the car (maybe there is and i don't see him) and the wheels are static... it would have worked better with a slower shutter and panning



you can see the driver from the side window (helmet on). Yup i did say there wasn't much 'speed' to these, i was at the corner with a wide angle lens so i got funny effects with slower shutter speeds due to the shift in angles/perspective when panning.. you can still see a little motion caused by panning and a little motion in the tyres though


----------



## sburatorul

K_Pugh said:


> you can see the driver from the side window (helmet on). Yup i did say there wasn't much 'speed' to these, i was at the corner with a wide angle lens so i got funny effects with slower shutter speeds due to the shift in angles/perspective when panning.. you can still see a little motion caused by panning and a little motion in the tyres though



now that you mentioned it i can see the driver  and there is actually some speed feeling in the second  i can almost feel like being on the bike, nice capture


----------



## K_Pugh

the drivers were hard to see in the cars, not so difficult on the bikes lol. Nah, i wish i could have gotten away with a slightly slower shutter speed, or they were going faster.. they slowed right down coming into the corner! grr.. was wet though.


----------



## bdv1973

sburatorul said:


> you can still read the exif data. the easiest way is to right click the pic> properties> summary> advanced. i can see you shot this at 1/1000 shutter, f11 at 400 iso and 55mm


 
Thanks for the info...I did not know you could do that.


----------



## Pugs

Another try at capturing speed:


----------



## DannyB

I know it's been done but I have always wanted to give it a shot too, lol...


----------



## JoeySkinner

EDIT: I just read the rules and these pics were taken earlier this year, I apologize.
1. Approaching supersonic....





2. Straight up


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

awesome shots Joey!:thumbup: I bet it was awesome to hear that sonic boom


----------



## JoeySkinner

These were taken at an airshow in Denton TX so the pilot couldn't break the sound barrier but just the sound of the Hornet going to afterburner was awesome.


----------



## sburatorul

cool pictures but a slightly faster shutter would have been great. you could have gone for iso 200 or a wider aperture. even so... great


----------



## Big Bully

JoeySkinner said:


> EDIT: I just read the rules and these pics were taken earlier this year, I apologize.
> 1. Approaching supersonic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Straight up


 

Joey, these shots are amazing! I especially like #1! Great job!
Oh and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dave1668

edit: oops... just saw the due date/todays date... I missed a week somewhere....


----------



## MissMia

Dave1668 said:


> edit: oops... just saw the due date/todays date... I missed a week somewhere....



No worries Dave! The due date is more of a guideline. Please feel free to post your image.


----------



## rubbertree

Had to get this one in there, competing with the big cars up there! ^


----------



## AVAWRX

better late than never


----------



## dklod

AVAWRX said:


> better late than never


 
Laguna Seca??


----------



## AVAWRX

dklod said:


> Laguna Seca??



close! its at Infineon in Sonoma, Ca


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## That7guy




----------



## crashcart

What the hey...I'll jump in.


----------



## rocktronx

heres one


----------



## Big Bully

Crash and rock. I like the photos very cool!


----------



## harleyrider




----------



## Big Bully

harleyrider said:


>


 

Ooooh Pretties!!!

But it sooo doesn't look like a harley! :lmao:


----------



## sburatorul

That7guy said:


>




this shot would have looked so much better focused on the train... just my opinion.


----------



## Lunchbox




----------



## mdsoares




----------



## Lord_Nikon

Yes I know its way late..
But I just got here(and I love the subject)
I shot this last March at Fuji Speedway


----------



## Big Bully

Lord Nikon, Great shot! Don't worry about the due dates, that is just a guideline of when we are posting a new assignment. You can post in these assignments whenever and however often you would like.

Lunch and MD, I really like your shots also.. Lunch, nice car!!! (the camaro)


----------



## JayMay




----------



## poof

Here's someone having a good time...


----------



## Pugs

poof said:


> Here's someone having a good time...


 
A little over-sharpened or something, but I love the image as a whole!


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## SlimPaul

North Columbus Drive, Chicago


----------



## Pugs

sheltiefan said:


>


 


SlimPaul said:


> North Columbus Drive, Chicago


 
Both of these are fantastic examples of panning to capture that feel of speed!


----------



## tron




----------

